# Pics of Healing Horses?



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm going to post in two sections so I can get in picture of everyone. At my center, we have 10... and a half.

Amigo is our mascot (and the half). He came as a package deal with one of our old horses, who has since retired and gone on to live with a family. However, Amigo stayed and is a definite therapy tool- so many kids are encouraged to talk when they see him!









Barney is our newest addition. He's a Haflinger pony, about 13.2 hands. He's still being fully integrated into the program (and learning how to be respectful of his leader) but he's doing well. And he's so ridiculously cute!









Crunch (Buttercrunch) has been with us since June. He's a Paint/Arab cross (we think). He has taken quite a bit of work do get ready for therapy, but he's doing great and has been pretty trustworthy. He doesn't have a full workload yet, but he's getting there!









This is my absolute favorite pony. His name is Silver and he's a Welsh pony. He's a little headshy, but the kids are allowed to touch his face 
He was a little boy's show pony before he came to us, so he's quite talented. He loves doing therapeutic riding, but isn't as much of a fan of hippotherapy










Toby is an incredible horse. He's a 26 year old Arabian. He's been in the program for close to 10 years and is so tuned into his riders. He's one of the horses who really understands what we do. For unbalanced and fragile riders, he does the "Toby tiptoe" where he walks so slowly and smoothly that he actually hesitates before putting each foot down. He will also match what his leader is doing, like marching or lengthening his stride. Fun fact: he will only back up if you say "beep, beep, beep" like a truck :lol:









Jiminy is another Arab. He's a wonderful hippotherapy horse, but sometimes gets a little to excited doing therapeutic riding. Jiminy has a lot of posterior-anterior movement, so he can be a good challenge for kids who are trying to strengthen their trunks.









Continued in the next post!


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

Stellar is our Fjord. He's been in the program for over 18 months and he was the easiest horse I've ever helped train for this. He took to it immediately... he's basically a big teddy bear. He's not built like a typical Fjord- he's about 15.2 and not super wide, although he is stocky.









Nate is our baby. He's about 12 and was not broken under saddle when he came to us. Our lead instructor trained him and he's doing fantastic. He's great at hippotherapy and is learning how to be a better therapeutic riding horse. Nate has the most personality out of any horse I've ever met- he's a big goofball.









Odin is one of our veterans at the center. He's been there for over 12 years. He's kind of a pain (not my favorite, can you tell?) but he's excellent for therapeutic riding lessons. His walk is asymmetrical, so we rarely use him for hippotherapy.









Pumpkin has also been with us for a long time. She's a little spitfire sometimes, but completely safe. Her walk and trot are extremely smooth, so we often use her for kids with poor head and trunk control.









Pippin is our big girl. She's a full Percheron, even though she's not taller than 16 hands. She takes most of our big riders and is very tolerant of anything on her back. She and Pumpkin are our only mares and Pip lets all the geldings know that she's the queen!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

What awesome horses!


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Murphy. Our old man of the program, who is somewhere in his mid-twenties. Former racing Quarter, but is now mostly the baby sitter to one of our instructor's filly (who at not even a year is now as tall as him), as well as a safe horse for lead-around students, as well as the semi-independents.









Sherman. Our lazy boy, who only livens up on trail. He is short and stocky, and not easily motivated. But he is pretty good at packing around the heavier students. No idea what his breed is (Mustang/Morgan is the leading theory). I think his is in his teens.









Vinny. Our not so lazy boy. He is sometimes used for lead-around students, but it is hard to find side-walkers tall enough and fast enough to keep up with his fast walk. Mostly used for the more independent students, he even does a little jumping. He is also a Quarter horse, formerly a working ranch horse. He is in his mid-teens, I think.









Scooby. Our Vinny doppelganger (while you can't see it in either photo, they also both have very similar white stockings on all four legs). He is used with mostly the semi-independent riders, because he has the loveliest trot of the bunch (but a washing machine of a canter). He is also one of the least spooky horses I have ever known. Don't know his age, best guess is mid to late teens.









Continued in next post.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Max. Our doofus. He is mostly used for semi-independent/independent students. He can be a bit clumsy, and takes some motivation to go. He is generally pretty sweet. He is a Draft cross (best guess is Draft/Thoroughbred), he is eight going on nine I believe.









Honey. Our youngest (only four). She is still pretty green and getting used to her new role as a therapy horse. We have only had her a few months, but she did very well in our horse show in October, while much more seasoned horses were not so well behaved. She is a quick little thing, still learning the ropes, but she is picking up things pretty fast. She is a Haflinger.









Scarlet. The perfect pony. She is as close to perfect as you can get, I don't know what we would do without her. The perfect lead-around size, she knows her job well. She is also good for the small independent riders who want to canter. She is a Welsh pony, in her late teens.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.lothlorientrc.org/storage/frankie1.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1345246162956

This is my 23 YO Clyde X I free lease to a local facility. He is really good at his job bith with kids and vets, and he seems to love it!


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Theses are a few of our therapists.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

How fun!

This is our therapy pony, Bella. She's our 'step up' pony for the kids who are getting to big for our shetlands but feel intimidated by the big guys. She's an absolute doll and never complains, but she's not much of an independant rider type pony so she's mostly a leadline hippotherapy or transitioning therapeudic riding horse. She is 11.3hh.

Excuse her halter. A new volunteer had put the wrong one on her and I had just gone to get another xD


















Bo Jangles. Bo is 17 years old and a Shetland x Miniature. He is only 37" tall but he is VERY special in that we believe that he can sense seizures, much like some dogs. There have been five or six times when he has had a seizure-prone child up on his back while out on our therapy trails or in the arena, and he felt something 'off.' He then stops, refuses to move no matter what we do, and will very, very carefully lay down WITH the child on his back, and remain down there. 4 out of 5 of of those times, the child proceeded to seize. 

Bo can't be used for larger riders, but he is great for out hippotherapy children who are under 5 years old. He tends to paddle in the back and walks 'bow legged' but is a real trooper and will still pack a few of our very special children around every week.









Big Cowboy is getting up there in age but is not only a hippotherapy pony, he's also great as a therapeudic riding pony and he drives too! He was one of our originals and we've had him for 12+ years. He's a total love and has a huge personality. He makes even the most terrified babies fall in love with his goofy character, so he's used as an in-hand therapist as well.









Fara is our 'therapist in training.' She's only 6 years old and a bit of spitfire, but she loves kids and I think she has a lot of potential. She is a full blooded caspian pony and she really does think she's the queen of the world!









Xcia is our first therapy HORSE. She's one of a kind. She is only 9 years old but participates as a hippotherapy, therapeudic, lesson, AND driving horse. She loves her therapy kids but isn't fond of normal lessons. She's a 'steady eddie' and nothing bothers her. She'd rather fall on her face than let her kid slide off of her back.









Myss Pony. She's young but one of my favorites. She never did like us handlers very much but lives to see her kids. She finally has bonded with me though. Theres nothing she wouldnt do to keep her babies safe and she really has that motherly nature that makes her a superb riding pony. She is a 48" shetland and is greenbroke to drive as well.



















And we cant forget old Puddin' who passed last year, or Delriah our miracle girl. R.I.P Girls! they were two of the best horses I've ever met, and they LOVED their job.










Oh, and Montana who is the SIZE of a pony, and thus believes he is a therapy horse too xD the kids love him but he's an insane houdini.









We have two more therapy horses but I cant find any pictures right now.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

i love all the pictures!! great horses and ponies and the goat too hehehe

I am love with NATE though wat a darling!!!


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Bo Jangles. Bo is 17 years old and a Shetland x Miniature. He is only 37" tall but he is VERY special in that we believe that he can sense seizures, much like some dogs. There have been five or six times when he has had a seizure-prone child up on his back while out on our therapy trails or in the arena, and he felt something 'off.' He then stops, refuses to move no matter what we do, and will very, very carefully lay down WITH the child on his back, and remain down there. 4 out of 5 of of those times, the child proceeded to seize.


Toby seems to sense seizures as well! There have been a number of times when he stopped, refused to move and started shoving the leader and trying to reach the therapist. One day, one of our riders had a grande mal on his back and we couldn't move her for nearly 10 minutes. He stood there waiting it out the entire time. It's amazing how sensitive they can be! 

All your little ones are ridiculously cute!




Critter sitter said:


> i love all the pictures!! great horses and ponies and the goat too hehehe
> 
> I am love with NATE though wat a darling!!!


He's a riot! So incredibly playful and we've decided that "impish" is the best word to describe him. His nickname is Noodle because when he first came and was just greenbroke, riding him was like riding an overcooked noodle. He can still be like that on goofy days! Noodle definitely livens up the barn... he's constantly trying to make trouble.

I love seeing everyone else's therapy horses/ponies(/goats)!


----------



## KellySearson (Feb 5, 2013)

This is our Gypsy mare that is free leased to Fassett Farms Therapeutic Riding Center. She is no longer breedable, so she was just a pasture ornament here while we worked and showed the stallion and sale stock. She loves her job and everyone loves her.
Oakfield Emma.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

subbing


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Looki'd those fuzzy ears... So cute.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Subbing


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Bloo isn't technically a therapy horse but I'm epileptic and he's taken care of me. After the BO saw how well he took care of me when I has a seizure on his back she asked if he could be used in the therapy program. 
This is his little girl on her 'horse fitting'. I had just finished a ride and we were just seeing if his height would bother her because she's 3 feet tall and he's 15.3hh, so that's not the saddle she rides in. He doesn't usually like children but he gets super excited when she comes in.









This is Stella she's a 14hh morgan qh cross. She's extremely careful with her riders so she's good for independent riders. She used to be in the regular lesson program but she really found her place in the therapy program so that's her life now.









Jitter Bug is the miracle horse. He has such a terrible attitude, borderline dangerous, but we've done a lot of work with him and now he's amazing with the kids. He hates pretty much every handler but if there's a kid on his back he's a dream.









And this is Monty. This pony is perfect for therapy, he was pretty much born to do it. He's about 13hh stocky, sure footed, and very talkative. When the kids on his back talk to him he ALWAYS responds to them. He also gets fuzzy in the winter and makes sure to give the kids nice warm hugs.









We have a few others but I don't have their pictures. I'm not really involved in the therapy program so I don't have much interaction with the horses. Bloo only gets used in one group with the horses pictured once a month.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm excited to say i'll be volunteering and eventually working at a local Therapeutic riding center. I can't wait. So until then here is my mare, who brought me back from a really low place. 

My husband bought her for me as a valentines day gift, and as a project to help me get through the loss of our son. I was in a really bad spot for such a long time after we lost him, i had no motivation to do anything. I was sooo depressed, my doctors thought i was on medication, but i wasn't and i refused. He knew i needed something to get my spirits up, and me motivated about living life again. And i happened across a picture-less ad on the net. I showed it to him, and requested pics. In April she came home, and i've never looked back. She has helped me in more ways than i can possibly explain. She has been my therapy.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Elizabeth, you're horse looks like on I rehabbed a few years ago. She had a lot of trust issues and was an emotional mess around people. That horse helped me as much as I helped her. Then I met a man who was in an accident that she instantly bonded with. Giving her to him was the best decision I ever made. They're both working together to gain their confidence and trust again. 
It's truly amazing how horses can help people. It's the reason why I let Bloo be a therapy horse. Epileptic people are urged not to ride but if Bloo can show 'his' little girl not to be afraid to try things, not to let her sickness define her, and give her confidence then we're doing our job.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well these aren't horses, but I'm sure everyone will appreciate them, and one of them is the SIZE of a horse :lol: So here are our therpay dogs:

This is Ice, a 6 year old border collie. He's not the most eager, but he's the best dog for wheelchair bound patients, as he is very content to sit by them.








This is Dazzy, a 1.5 year old terrior. She's a very sweet dog, and unlike most little dogs, isn't the wiggle type, so she's the best to put on patients beds and do little tricks for them to see.








This is Ripley, a 10 month old white swiss shepherd. Ripley thinks he's the same size as Dazzy, and acts like a total puppy, but he's very lovable and very in tune to patients - he will sit dead still with a patient, even if he was being naughty a second before. He's so gentle with patients that we let them give him treats, he takes them beautifully.








This is Lucky, a 7 year old cocker spaniel - my therapy dog. This is the best dog on the team, and he was born for this work. If we take him into a room, and don't take him to a person RIGHT AWAY, he will bark until I do. He will then "choose" the patient, and sit for ages with his head in their lap, and he tends to choose people with more severe problems than others, he's an amazing dog.








My little 9 month old shetland sheepdog Ross is being evaluated at the end of March, as I have never met such a friendly, gentle creature, and because of his small size and calm nature, he will also be perfect to put on beds etc.








Lastly, a group shot that I ADORE of three of them and a patient:








And to get this thread back on horses lol, my girl Love Story is a therapy horse, as she would rather injure herself than let a child get injured in her care. She's a very calm, sweet, loving mare, and all her kids love her. I don't have a photo of her in action, as she's on maternity leave after having a colt, but you can see her sweetness 








It's such a wonderful thing that these animals - and all you wonderful handlers do


----------



## Cloud111 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well I'm just so jealous of all of you  My therapy ranch is struggling to find lesson horses right now, and while we own 5 horses, one of them is still too unstable to be used for lessons and another is retired because of his severe arthritis. I don't have many pictures, but I want to share so here's what I've got:

I'll start with my absolute favorite. I'll try and keep the pictures to a minimum, but he's the one I photograph the most. His name is Dundee, and he's an Oldenburg gelding. I believe he's something like 26 years old now and he has pretty bad arthritis, but he's so good about it. We use him for our larger kids because he's so well-behaved, he'll follow right behind the leader. And he's so gentle, the kids are always safe around him. He's really tall, I think around 17 hands, but I can't remember exactly. When he's not in a lesson he's a big jerk, he likes to bully the volunteers by backing them against walls, but he'll apologize afterwards and snuggle into your chest to tell you he was only playing around. He gets a lot of treats since he's popular and is always sticking his head over the stall door to get attention. My favorite memory with him is when he got loose after an inexperienced volunteer tried to lead him around. She had a history of spooking the horses because she has a very unsettling attitude, too much hyperness. But when he got loose, he cantered past her, and I just happened to be standing right where he ran by and I calmly say, "Dundee, it's alright. C'mere Dunders." And he slowed and turned to look at me, then just trotted right up to me like "Will you keep me away from the bad girl? :C" Everyone was screaming "Horse loose!" and running around only to run around the corner and see us standing there calmly xD
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer

Now here's my favorite picture I have of these horses, it shows Dundee with his cute goofy smile and my other favorite, Rojo, a Peruvian Paso. Rojo is used for the youngest children since he's so small. He's a little more tricky than Dundee, he'll speed up a lot and pull on the leader during lessons, and unless we're tracking right he'll try to spin. But he's a good boy when he's with me. I know how to deal with him since we've been working together almost exclusively every saturday for nearly 2 years. Rojo spooks at EVERYTHING, so we always have extra volunteers on his lessons. He sneezes a lot too and, since I always lead, I end every lesson drenched in horse snot xD 
imgur: the simple image sharer

Now, this little miss is BonnieBelle, or Bonnie for short. She's a gorgeous Quarter Horse and everyone loves her, but she can be a great pain sometimes. She likes to nip when you least expect it, and she has this obvious distaste for nearly everyone. She loves the kids though, and is so good at all the lessons, we use her for every variation. She has absolutely no quirks when she's working. She likes getting her butt scratched and playing with the apple in the picture.
imgur: the simple image sharer

Now this one is Cimarron, another Quarter Horse, but everyone calls him Cimmy. He's a great horse but he's always had bad arthritis and it got so bad a few months ago that we retired him from the program. He has really fine short hair so he's really easy to groom. He's got super long legs so I never led him in lessons (5'1" here) but he's always been really good. In the second picture he's got a girl named Sophia on his back. She's usually confined to a wheelchair because of her cerebral palsy and on the ground she has this distant stare and just a sad appearance. No animation, she just sort of sits there. On horseback she's been learning to hold herself up and she gets this huge grin on her face. When the people on her lesson start singing to her she'll start laughing so hard that she'll wheeze, and it makes everyone around so happy to see that difference. Her dad's a saint as well. Typical parents will bring a book and only look up every once in a while to encourage their child, but her dad never even sits. He's always standing watching her and you can tell he's so proud of her progress, and he's so encouraging it just makes me want to cry. If any little thing goes wrong he'll run over to the lesson and duck into the arena and ask what he can do and ignore everyone telling him he can rest. You can see him in the picture in a red shirt.
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer

This horse is named Spade, and he was a part of the family for about a month before his owners decided they wanted to take him back :/ I had been assigned to exercise him every day after lessons because he could walk forever. Such a sweet well-behaved boy, he was bombproof.
imgur: the simple image sharer

Now, the last horse isn't working well in lessons yet, but we're working on it. My friend Leah used to ride him with me when I would ride Spade. He's still pretty shy and has an injury on his back so he can randomly get twitches that make him shake the rider a bit, but we're working on it. I still love him and know he has a lot of potential.
imgur: the simple image sharer

Sorry about the pictures, I ended up just putting the links since they showed up so big!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

great photos guys, very beautiful!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

My gelding will be 21 in may, and i'm debating on loaning him to the local Therapeutic riding center. He'll probably need a little tune up, i know he's great with kids, and i know he'd be getting the exercise he needs. I know he has some arthritis in his front legs. It's just a thought, since i'll be working there, i'd be able to keep after him, and he'd still be getting everything he needs, meanwhile i'll be working with my other 2 at home. It's still up for debate and i have to ask and see if they are looking for anymore horses.  I just don't want him to be left all alone, while i'm busy with my other 2 horses training.


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

They are all beautiful animals


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Medicine horses healing humans, these horses haven't been 'taught' this; they do it at liberty.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I will have to get pics of the 16 horses at NHR soon...


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

I absolutely love all these pictures! Very gorgeous horses


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Found this pic on my therapeutic barn's Facebook page. Excuse my hair - I had no idea anyone with a camera was even in the arena  

This is Sox. He's a 23 year old QH and one of our best therapy horses. He is very sweet and cute but can be very stubborn when he wants to. He absolutely loves kids and will do anything to keep his rider safe and comfortable.

I need to take my camera down to the barn one day and get pictures of the rest of the horses. I always forget or end up being too busy!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> Murphy. Our old man of the program, who is somewhere in his mid-twenties. Former racing Quarter, but is now mostly the baby sitter to one of our instructor's filly (who at not even a year is now as tall as him), as well as a safe horse for lead-around students, as well as the semi-independents.


I absolutely love that photo! such a beautiful horse.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

My mare is not exactly in a therapy program, but she's helped me and a whole bunch of people so I hope I can post this? We don't have a real big therapy program where I live but when my mom meets someone who needs a pick me up we bring them out to the barn with our horses and let them interact. She loves kids to death and never takes a step wrong. I put my bosses granddaughter on her all the time and she just plods along, if a kid gets scared she just stops and puts her head around so they can scratch her noggin while she nudges their feet. We've used her to give kids with severe depression more hope, kids with small mental/physical handicaps opportunities until they could get fit into the program that's a few hours away. The only adults she's ever let clamber around on her so freely was a lady who had been in a horrible riding accident and wanted to get back on a horse but had PTSD about the incident, and a woman who was pregnant, she had had some kind of complication though and was actually told to get on and off a horse for a better chance to keep the baby. I can't for the life of me remember what it was though. My mare kept looking at the lady and when she got close to brush her my horse stuck out her nose and gently placed it on her stomach. My little brother had epilepsy (absence seizures) and we always put him on her when we were out at the barn. She just knew when he was going to have a seizure and would stand still, if he tipped one way she would put her head around the side so his body would be held up by her head. The one time he actually fell off (not because of his epilepsy but because he was goofing off and catapulted himself off of her) she moved her body so that she was shielding him from the other horses and riders in the arena (she's done this for me too when I've fallen off). When she's laying down she let's kids climb all over her and doesn't' get up until they're clear from her. 

I've come into the barn where we board and had my mare decked out in braids, hair glitter, bow ties, with bags of treats and thank you cards all around her stall. I always used to come in and laugh because the darn thing never wanted for attention and was treated like a queen! It's been a while since we've had that (there are a few kids who still come by and say hi but eventually all of them got their own horse and/or got into the program) and went their separate ways. For now it seems as though she's MY therapy horse, both in a physical and mental way since I've been injured. 

I applaud all of the great horses that are out there! They truly deserve to be ranked among the heroes!


----------



## missaddie (Aug 18, 2013)

I am a little late on this conversation, but I thought I would share the horses that I work with. I am the equine manager at a therapeutic riding center and I enjoy every minute!
First up is Lady, a welsh cob around 18 years old. In her distant past she was a third level dressage horse. I LOVE this mare! She is a good horse. 








Dixie is a 21 year old Quarter Horse that was donated with Lady. She is the most energetic of our horses! With an experienced rider she is a power walker, but with those kids that are nervous, or just beginning, she slows down drastically. 








Winnie the Pooh is our 12 year old Haflinger gelding. He is easily the most tolerant of all our horses, and is great with almost all riders. 








Honey Bee is our 23 year old POA mare. She was donated to us after living in a field for 6 years with her filly. She proved to be very willing to please, and fell back into work quickly. She is almost blind, but you can never tell. 








And last but not least is Diamond. Diamond is a "special" horse in more ways then one! He was donated and it became quickly apparent that he was an extremely lame horse. He had an old broken bone in his front leg, and bad arthritis in his hind legs. A local vet donated his time and gave Diamond Stem Cell Therapy. The results were almost immediate! Within two weeks he was walking and trotting almost sound. He continues to do pretty good, if you can keep him walking faster than a shuffle. =]


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

This is my baby Smokey. He just recently passed away, but before that he was a wonderful therapy horse. Lazy and slow, but solid and would just keep plodding along with kids kicking and screaming and bouncing all over his back. After that you could saddle him up and take him over a few crossrails and he'd be in his glory. There will never be another horse like him, and he will be missed.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I used to show jumpers when I was younger,but had been out of horses for 40 years. When my daughter bought a small horse farm a year and a half ago, I suddenly HAD to have another horse. At the time, even though I was in excellent health, I just wanted a trail horse, and was planning on purchasing an older gentle gelding . I had never liked palominos, and definitely didn't want a mare, but for some reason, I kept being drawn to an ad for a 2 year old palomino filly. Just what I DIDN'T need. As soon as I saw her, I had to have her. No vet check, didn't ride or see anyone else ride her, and din't even really touch her. I KNEW she was perfect, but at the time, I didn't know HOW perfect. Within a month after purchasing her, i was diagnosed with CIPD (Similar to multiple sclerosis). I had no strength in my hands, had trouble keeping my balance and had debilitating pain and fatigue. At first i couldn't even walk, but as soon as I was able, I dragged myself up on Nibbles for short, slow trail rides. Actually, riding is one of the therapies indicated for my condition. Throughout it all, she has been a perfect therapy horse. When I fall when I'm leading her, she just nuzzles my head until I get up. When i take FOREVER to inch a saddle onto her back, she doesn't move. She actually picks up her feet and holds them up when i struggle to clean them. And when i ride, she has NEVER spooked or put one foot wrong. It's like she knows. I truly believe someone or something led me to her, knowing just how much I would need her. She is gentle, sweet, and willing, and I love her to death, and trust her far more than I probably should trust a horse, let alone one was young as she is. The picture below ais me on her on the trail this year when she was 3.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Some of our medicine horses here at work - I haven't quite got photos of our whole team yet, it's my project for this year! (Missing from here are Aeslinn, Pilgrim, Cheyenne and a clear shot of Chance)

These are horses who are constantly bringing themselves and those around them into balance. We never force them to work, and they are usually allowed to come forward as they feel they are needed. Our horses are never handfed, nor bribed in any way to do the work they do.

Each of them has made their talents known to us, and our visitors have said the horses have helped them process and move off things from stress, headaches, stomach upset, old injuries, lethargy and general pains.

Hoggan - our youngest team member is just over a year old, but one of our strongest healers









This was taken during an interview for a local radio show, a little pre session meditation









I love this shot, Hoggan and Bravo (another team member) have joined forces to move some powerful energy around. The radio interview we were doing was onthe topic of "the joy animals bring to our lives" and the expression on the interviewers face really says it all...









Bravo hard at work









Aurora gives "whuffles" as her general mode of working - most visitors love it









Teallaigh grounds, it seems to be her specialty - she is often our session closer


















Trio Bravo, Teallaigh and Chance working together


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Definitely subbing here!! 

Just out of curiosity, is there anyone here who does chakra work?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The--Absolutely beautiful pictures.

I'm not sure if this was posted elsewhere in the thread (I didn't see it, but I'm not always the most thorough...) But what does your organization do, exactly?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

We touch on chakra work here, as a way of explaining the work the horses are doing. They use energy centers of the body to release trapped energy or redirect energy.

Our farm is just beginning to open our gates - but the goal is providing an alternative healing option to those who want to experience the very powerful healing offered by the horses (we have a dog who is very good at assisting too). 

This fall I was able to give a demonstration to a Registered Psycologist and a Shamanic Healer, both blown away by the fact that though they came to see what we were about, they left feeling re-energized and physically less pained... Then was the subtraction of fear they experienced (many if not most of our visitors are not "horse people" and usually admit prior to going through the gate that they are somewhat or extremely fearful... A feeling that my herd seems to eliminate with ease). 

Essentially we aim to heal the mind and body through the heart.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Very cool!


----------

